# HP Tuners



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I been looking @ HP Tuners, think Im gna go ahead and buy for GTO what do you think? Anyone here have any experence with them?


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

Holden said:


> I been looking @ HP Tuners, think Im gna go ahead and buy for GTO what do you think? Anyone here have any experence with them?



Excellent system and they have great customer support. :cheers 

Jody


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Orderd today! Got full Lic. for 05/06 GTO so any one in my area PM me if ya need some Mods. St. Pete FL


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i've had it since spring and the support community is very good. one thing you should get if you haven't already is a wideband O2 sensor and interface. it's essential to tuning safely and for the best power. Innovate's LC-1 can be had for ~$200. if you got the enhanced HPT it makes tuning a snap. you just plug the LC-1 output into the HPT enhanced port, go drive around and log and then copy and paste your air/fuel raio adjustments. AFR and timing are the two most important things you tune.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> i've had it since spring and the support community is very good. one thing you should get if you haven't already is a wideband O2 sensor and interface. it's essential to tuning safely and for the best power. Innovate's LC-1 can be had for ~$200. if you got the enhanced HPT it makes tuning a snap. you just plug the LC-1 output into the HPT enhanced port, go drive around and log and then copy and paste your air/fuel raio adjustments. AFR and timing are the two most important things you tune.


Thanx! Ya I got the Pro, What I have to spend another $200 OMG!!!
Seriously I have been reading there forum and seen that mentioned. Gess I will order 1. What is your HPT forum name, I use TrekGTO. What mods you done, hope to compare notes after mine arives.


----------

